# Sci-Fi-Projektion



## Yang (13. September 2005)

OK, was ich vorhabe, lässt sich irgendwie schlecht beschreiben. Also habt Mitleid, wenn ich hier rumstotter   

Also, ich möchte für ne spacige Website zwei Flächen erstellen, in denen auf Knopfdruck dann Text erscheinen soll (Flash).

Diese Flächen sollten aussehen wie diese Projektionen, die es manchmal in Sci-Fi-Filmen gibt. Diese Dinger, die direkt in der Luft vor einen projeziert werden.

Leicht transparent sollen sie sein (kein Problem)... aber wie ich diesen Look hinbekomme... absolut flach und 2 dimensional, weil Projektion, aber doch mit einer gewissen farblichen 'Tiefe' 

vielleicht sollte ich sie mit scanlines oder so überziehen... differenzwolken wirken zu 'organisch'... !!!!!?


----------



## Jacka (13. September 2005)

Hi!

Bei MickM.com gibt es ein Tutorial zu Star Wars Communicator Projektionen.
Meinst du so etwas? Also 3D Projektion mit "Scanlines"?
Leider ist die Seite gerade offline... aber ich denke in ein paar Tagen ist der Fehler behoben.
Oder mal nach Projektion googlen.

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Yang (13. September 2005)

Hi Jacka! 

Danke, werde ich im Auge behalten!
Mein Problem ist, dass ich das wage Bild in meinem Kopf nicht dingfest machen kann.
Man kennt eben diese Projektionen aus den Filmen, aber wenn's konkret wird fehlen einem die Worte...


----------



## McAce (13. September 2005)

Meinst du sowas in der Art?

Ich habe einen eine Textauswahl mit Scanlines gefüllt diese dann in den Ebenstilen
Farbüberlagerung Grün gefärbt und Schein nach Außen in einem helleren Grün und der Überlagerung Normal angefügt.
Kein Verlauf
Überfüllen 0
Größe 16



Wenn nicht präzisiere etwas mehr und dann kann ich bestimmt auch mehr helfen


----------



## Yang (13. September 2005)

Hi!

Ja, ich denke, dass scanlines wohl der Weg sind.
Danke dir für das Beispiel!

Also, der Text wird ziemlich viel sein, das ist auch weniger ein Problem.

Es geht mir mehr um die 'Fläche', auf der das ganze erscheint.
(Wobei ich auch noch nicht weiß, ob es blöd aussieht, wenn ich eine super Hologrammfläche habe und da einfach einfarbigen Text draufpacke...)

Es gibt ja auch noch die Möglichkeit wie auf dem Schützenfest, also Rauch, der Laserstrahlen sichtabe macht. 

Dafür könnte ich die Differenzwolken verwenden und das ganze leicht transparent machen,

Leider wirkt das ganze statisch ziemlich ... wenig.   Animiert wärs schon cooler, aber mit Photoshop...

Sorry nochmal fürs 'nich wissen was ich will'


----------



## McAce (13. September 2005)

Ja mehr kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen weil ich ja jetzt den rest des Bildes nicht kenne.
Du kannst den Text aber auch mit Wolken füllen so das du dann zwei ähnliche Farben nimmst. zB ein helles Blau mit einem dunkleren das könnte auch noch ganz gut
aussehen weils dann nicht so glatt wirkt.

Du kannst auch anstatt der Farüberlagerung Schein nach innen nehmen und blendest dann
über Fläche [nicht Deckkraft] in der Ebenenpallette die Originalfarbe aus.
Denn daruf bleiben die Ebenenstile erhalten


----------



## Yang (13. September 2005)

Ja, ok, das werd ich auch mal versuchen.

Am besten wirds wohl sein, wenn ich mich erst nochmal umsehe, ob ich nicht in irgendnem Film was finde, das passt.

Sonst macht ihr hier netterweise tausend Vorschläge und ich sag immer 'Nee, das isses nich'.

Aber dank euch erstmal für die Hilfe! Sobald ich was hab, hol ich den Thread wieder hoch! ;-)


----------



## McAce (13. September 2005)

Mach das bis denn

McAce


----------

